# My Bolens H1704 won't start - Any suggestions



## cepeters (Oct 23, 2014)

My dad was out moving some topsoil with my Bolens H1704 diesel. He had been using it for about an hour with frequent stops and starts and then stopped for lunch. He went out about an hour later and the tractor won't start or even turn over. When the key is turned to the on position we do get the initial red lights but then just a click and nothing more. Any suggestions on what could be wrong and how to figure it out?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First,check to see if the battery is charged.


----------



## cepeters (Oct 23, 2014)

Found out is was one of the battery cables. Simple fix.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ! It happens,believe me !
I'm an old hand at mechanics,but it gets me,too occasionally !
Glad it was something simple .


----------

